# Insulating sleeve for windings



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that this is probably the wrong part of the website to ask this question but I need to start somewhere.
This week, I had to work on a belt-driven alternator that had damage from mice getting into it over the winter.
The excitor winding fed a bank of diodes and the output from this bank fed the main winding poles via 2 leads. Each lead was soldered onto main pole pieces and covered with insulating sleeving.
The mice must have had a really good time because they went after that insulating sleeving with a vengenance. 
This sleeving looks like cloth and must be fairly heat-resistant. We got a few old pieces from a local motor repair shop, but I would like to have a small supply on hand.
What is the correct name of this sleeving and where do you buy it? Does anyone have a brand name?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.suflex.com/index.html

Try this place.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They use this sleeving in motor shops. Alot of it. If you have a motor shop you deal with, they may give or sell you some.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I had to unsolder that wire to slide the new sleeve on and had a bear of a time getting it reconnected. I did not see any other damage and replaced bearings before I took it back and got it installed.
The customer is a friend of mine and met me out in the boonies when I was installing it. He is a heck of a nice guy but overworked, most farmers around here are. 
The mounting brackets and tensioners for the belt are just about on their last legs, but I got it in place and ready to run. 
The sad part is that this problem with mice was due to him replacing that gasoline power unit with a new one last year and being in a hurry to get the irrigation running again. Because the new generator was on the opposite side of the power unit, his old LTFMC did not reach, so he paralled a couple of 12/2 NMCs to feed the electrical disconnect. He had the NMCs loose inside the 1" KO for the peckerhead and the mice moved in for the winter. 
I know that this sounds like a case of "the stupid shall be punished", but he is not stupid, just trying to keep up with too much stuff and forgot to call us to make it right.
Anyway, thanks for your replies.
Rick


----------

